
Ask HN: Does anybody want to get a coffee/lunch near Penn station on Wednesday? - roflc0ptic
Apropos of the thread about making friends: 
I&#x27;m taking Amtrak from Florida to Montreal, and stopping over in New York on Wednesday. I think I&#x27;m getting in around 11:00a.m., and departing about 9:00a.m. the next morning.<p>I&#x27;m a dev of about 4 years and I&#x27;d love to hear about what you&#x27;re doing in NY&#x2F;what the NY hacker scene is like&#x2F;what the NY startup scene is like&#x2F;how you like living in NY. I&#x27;ve worked doing development with a geographic bent for FSU, for the Florida Senate, as well as for two private companies. Right now I&#x27;m working in agriculture, and in my free time building a tool to help organizers and activists make better decisions.<p>my email is danielbporter (at) gmail dot com
======
jbarrec
Are you attending startup school? I will be heading to Penn Station in the
early morning / early afternoon. I am a marketing/business/developer hybrid
from Long Island. Always looking to network!

~~~
roflc0ptic
Awesome! No, I'm not. I wasn't familiar with it until I googled it just now.
I'm not of an especially entrepreneurial bent, although it is starting to have
more and more appeal. I've been doing contract work, and I can't see why I
wouldn't want to turn it into a proper business. Hmu! I'd love to talk about
what you have going on.

